# Hpwotzer innenlager in Zonenschein archimedes



## Andi_90 (27. August 2012)

Hallo, 

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Zonenschein Archimedes Rahmen aufzubauen,  ich habe zu dem Rahmen ein Truvativ Howitzer Team Innenlager mit 51er  Kettenlinie dazubekommen, bei dem Einbau musste ich feststellen das sich  die Achse also das wo man die Krubeln dran schraubt (ich nenne es jetzt  einfach mal achse) um ungefähr 5 bis 4 mm verschieben lässt also sie  sitzt nicht fest, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das richtig ist,  der vorbesitzer ist dieses lager in diesen Rahmen ohne probleme  gefahren. ich habe nun eine Kettenführung angebaut und seitdem diese  naja ich nenne es mal "luft" bzw "spiel" der achse, ich werde heute  abend mal versuchen wenn ich noch ein bisschen zeit habe die  Kettenführung wieder zu demontieren und mal sehen ob ich immer noch  soviel spiel habe, wenn ich dann keine luft mehr habe dann müsste es  doch daran liegen das die eine Lagerschale durch die Kettenführung nicht  soweit reingeschraubt werden kann und deshalb diese luft entsteht,  sollte ich dann ein lager mit 57er kettenlinie kaufen? oder was schafft  da abhilfe? ich hoffe ich habe diesen beitrag in den richitgen bereich  geschrieben, wenn nicht dann sagt es mir oder verschiebt den beitrag,  ich bin für jede antwort dankbar.

gruß Andi


----------



## mr freilauf (27. August 2012)

der archi hat doch eine ISCG-aufnahme. 

gut vorstellbar das du den fehler bereits gefunden hast. probier doch aus das innenlager , wie du sagst, ohne kefü zu montieren.

wenn das spiel dann weg ist kannst du ja selbst rational entscheiden ob du ein breiteres innenlager oder eine iscg kefü verbaust. 

ps: ich würde dann lieber eine neue kefü mit iscg verbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONA_pepe (27. August 2012)

Die Kefü ist 5mm dick, wodurch du praktisch die Lagerschalen nun zu weit weg von einander hast. Aus diesem Grund hat dein Rahmen eine ISCG- Aufnahme.
Kurz gesagt du hast ne falsche Kefü für Innenlagerklemmung montiert. Du brauchst aber eine für ISCG und alles ist wieder ok.


----------



## Andi_90 (28. August 2012)

Hallo, 

danke schonmal für die tips nur die kettenführung hat ja die ISCG aufnahme und die aufnahme um sie hinter der lagerschale zu montieren, also beide montagemöglichkeiten.
ich habe jetzt mal die kettenführung demontiert und noch gesehen das sich hinter der lagerschale noch ein spacer war (2,5mm), den hab ich jetzt mal weg gelassen und siehe da nurnoch 1-2mm spiel, jetzt denke ich aber wenn ich jetzt mir ein innenlager mit 56mm kettenlinie kaufe ist die Achse um einiges zu lang, die achse jetzt ist 136mm lang und die achse von dem innelager mit 56mm kettenlinie ist 148mm lang das sind 12mm unterschied, kann man das mit spacern ausgleichen? wenn ja wo gibt es solche spacer, ist die 51mm kettenlinie für diesen rahmen überhaupt ok?


----------



## Andi_90 (31. August 2012)

kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## mr freilauf (31. August 2012)

klemmst du denn die kefü mit dem innenlager ?


----------



## Andi_90 (1. September 2012)

auch ja aber sie ist auch über die drei punkte der ISCG aufnahme verschreubt, nur ist die 51mm kettenlinie nun die richtige für den rahmen?


----------



## mr freilauf (1. September 2012)

was ist das für eine kettenführung?


----------



## mr freilauf (1. September 2012)

sieht das so aus?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oder so?


----------



## Andi_90 (1. September 2012)

ist eine Point Chain           Guide CH-24 CNC, ich mach heute mal bilder


----------



## der FLY (3. September 2012)

Ich denke mal das ist wie bei der BoxGuide... die eine Hälfte des Bumerangs wird am Tretlager geklemmt und die 3 Schrauben die auch ins ISCG passen würden halten die obere Hälfte der KeFü an der unteren, sodass man auch den Winkel verstellen kann...
Zudem spart man sich bei der Herstellung eine extra Maschiene, da das obere Teil identisch zur ISCG-variante ist 

Bei 68er Tretlagereinbaubreite kann man nen Spaßer oder die KeFü mit Lagerklemmung benutzen... Wenn die Tretlagerbreite 73mm beträgt und das Howitzer Lager ein 68/73mm ist dann muss man den Spaßer bzw. die KeFü weglassen, sonst hat die Achse Spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_90 (5. September 2012)

so das mit den Bildern hat länger gedauert da man ja hier nicht direkt bilder hochladen kann, ein bild ist mit Lagerschale und eins ohne


----------



## mr freilauf (5. September 2012)

da würde dir meiner meinung nach auch kein neues innenlager helfen, da das archi ja schon ein 73er gehäuse hat. und die kettenführung ja noch zusatzlich aufträgt. als bist du ja bei 73+. ich würde überlegen in eine neue ISCG- kefü (ISCG old) zu investieren oder halt ne andere kurbel innenlagereinheit, wobei ich eher zur kefü tendiere weil man nicht weiss ob das problem mit einer anderlen innenlagerlösung behoben ist


----------



## Andi_90 (6. September 2012)

ich könnt die führung auch bei nen kumpel an der fräse bearbeitern undzwar nur diese vertiefung wo jetzt die lagerschale aufliegt weg fräsen, nun weis ich aber nich ob die 51er kettenlinie nun die richtige ist bei diesem rahmen....


----------



## mr freilauf (6. September 2012)

da kann ich auch nichts zu sagen. einfach mal bei zonenschein anrufen


----------

